# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Сомерсет Моэм - Вкусивший нирваны

## Desenchante

Еще один рассказик, заставляющий задуматься о жизни
http://lib.ru/INPROZ/MOEM/r_nirwana....-pictures.html
Для любителей послушать (типа меня) - аудиоверсия http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?679pet4f22sbi2d

..... а в нашей стране и на пенсию особо рассчитывать не приходится

----------

